# Sir Tom Jones in Concert



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we finally got to see the man in concert on Saturday night. Circa 15,000 fans at the Falkirk Stadium.
Sir Tom gave us about two hours of nonstop music with a mix of old time favourites reworked with a modern twist and a good number of more recent stuff from his past two albums.
The man is 75 years of age and his voice is as strong as ever, if an octave or so lower.
He was absolutely brilliant. A terrific entertainer and showman with a wonderful voice.
If you get the chance go see Sir Tom. You will not be disappointed.
Go Tom go.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I almost went to see him last year at Chepstow racecourse except they wouldnt let us park the van in their mahoosive car park overnight but I regret not going


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Im from his era and from his age group

albert used to ferry him by taxi

it was prob from the time

but i think he let down his wife and family

so he was never the same
aldra


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

aldra said:


> Im from his era and from his age group
> 
> albert used to ferry him by taxi
> 
> ...


I am sure many stars of the 60s, 70s, 80s, were not always saints but AFAIK Tom and his wife remain together. They married in their teens. 
What may or may not have happened between them is none of my business. 
He is a class performer with a great voice who has brought pleasure to a great number of people through his singing.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes agree wonderful voice, some singers voices go terrible, listen to McCartney for example. Not Tom Jones, still brilliant at his age.


Paul.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Unlike most 1960s singers his voice is still excellent, most 1960s names need to retire gracefully but Tom Jones seems as if he could go on forever.

We only saw him live once, that was in 1965 on the weekend that "It's Not Unusual" hit the number one spot in the UK. Prior to that he was an unknown.

He put on an awesome performance that night and I suspect he still does.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

he's played around during his marriage but their relationship is obviously strong enough to have withstood that, they have been married 55 years. Tom's Son is also his Manager


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I threw my Y fronts at him . . . I guess I'm the wrong sex 'cause he threw them back


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> he's played around during his marriage but their relationship is obviously strong enough to have withstood that, they have been married 55 years. Tom's Son is also his Manager


Or his money!!!!!!

Aldra


----------

